# Cypripedium candidum in-situ



## kentuckiense (May 25, 2011)

These photos are from the disjunct population in Maryland. The site is incredibly steep, rocky, and legitimately dangerous. Furthermore, it was raining, so I blasted off (sorry about the harsh flash in the second one) a few hand-held shots of the first plant I found and then got the hell out of there.


----------



## cnycharles (May 25, 2011)

nice flowers, glad you survived! they should be flowering out in western ny right now, wish I had time to go out there


----------



## Kevin (May 25, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Marc (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these pictures


----------



## SlipperKing (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for not breaking your neck and getting back to show us! Great PICs!


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2011)

Always nice to see your awesome in situ plants, Zach!


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2011)

Thanx for sharing.


----------



## W. Beetus (May 25, 2011)

Great pictures! I like the white pouch.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2011)

Such dedication!


----------



## Pete (May 26, 2011)

nice!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 26, 2011)

I'd really like to see this habitat. By the sounds of it, it is a very unique place for these to grow. Thanks for the look!


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 26, 2011)

Thanks! I didnt know that candidum occurs in Maryland.

(dont) break a leg getting to the sites but we appreciate cuts and bruises!

Ron


----------



## Shiva (May 26, 2011)

Risky climb but lovely results.


----------



## Dido (Jun 5, 2011)

nice pict thanks for share. 

Hope I will have one day a plant in my garden


----------

